# Epic Meal Time: Next Time, We Eat Television.



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 2, 2011)

Harley just posted this on facebook about 20 minutes ago.

Edit: I just realized that when you click the link, it for some reason skips the article and goes down to the video. Scroll up and read the article, that's the reason I posted this one 

YouTube hit Epic Meal Time cooking a TV show -- EXCLUSIVE | Inside TV | EW.com

I'm really happy that things are looking good for these guys, they deserve it


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 2, 2011)

Good shit .


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 2, 2011)

This one is the first one I didn't like.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 2, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> This one is the first one I didn't like.



But... But Me and Kazzie were in it 

But yeah anyway, this thread was more about the article. They hooked up with high-profile producers and shit and are shopping their show around.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 2, 2011)

While I am subscribed to their channel on Youtube is that I find that with each new video they do is that they get less and less funny but the food they prepare looks amazing so it's an even balance, haha.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 2, 2011)

I've never heard of those guys, but this really makes me want to befriend them. That monstrosity looks amazing. And potentially lethal! I hope they get a show, they'd be such a refreshing break from the generic cook show mold.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 3, 2011)

I knew this would eventually happen.. Or TV cooking show, or a restaurant...

Maybe both 


Good for them!


----------



## thefool (Feb 3, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> While I am subscribed to their channel on Youtube is that I find that with each new video they do is that they get less and less funny but the food they prepare looks amazing so it's an even balance, haha.



agreed, the first ones were awesome but now they are getting less and less original.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 3, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> But... But Me and Kazzie were in it



Really?

In that case I love it!


----------



## groph (Feb 6, 2011)

Man, how the hell do they get all of these attractive women with them? That abomination was absolutely disgusting (but probably tastes awesome) and could probably turn a tiger into a vegetarian.

EDIT: They need to make a one million calorie lasagna.


----------



## That_One_Person (Feb 6, 2011)

thefool said:


> agreed, the first ones were awesome but now they are getting less and less original.


 
It seems like they fill the blank space in the video with the word "hater" and a bottle of Jack Daniel's. I still watch and like whatever they come up with.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 6, 2011)

groph said:


> Man, how the hell do they get all of these attractive women with them? That abomination was absolutely disgusting (but probably tastes awesome) and could probably turn a tiger into a vegetarian.
> 
> EDIT: They need to make a one million calorie lasagna.



About the hot girls: one of them is Harley's girlfriend, and the other two are her sister and her sister's friend.


----------



## groph (Feb 6, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> About the hot girls: one of them is Harley's girlfriend, and the other two are her sister and her sister's friend.



Christ I love Canada.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 6, 2011)

groph said:


> Christ I love Canada.



 I don't think I've seen too many Canadian chicks who DIDN'T look good.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 6, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> About the hot girls: one of them is Harley's girlfriend, and the other two are her sister and her sister's friend.



Who is the super sexy one with the nose ring?

And most importantly, have you banged any of them?


----------



## willow (Feb 6, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> While I am subscribed to their channel on Youtube is that I find that with each new video they do is that they get less and less funny but the food they prepare looks amazing so it's an even balance, haha.



Agreed. The food looks epic though even if it does make me feel sick at the same time.


----------

